# Explicación caja de inyección



## linx (May 26, 2011)

Hola !
Alguien me puede explicar el circuito de este link ? Necessito que me comenten un poquito lo que hace cada componente, ya que soy novato y lo se montar, pero no entiendo el circuito, y tengo que explicarlo en mi proyecto...

http://postimage.org/image/4h5bfv0ck/
http://postimage.org/image/4h6qpirno/

soy novato

GRACIAS !


----------



## johncaro12 (May 26, 2011)

a simple vista creo que tiene mucho sobre lineas balanceadas..
Deberias informarte de eso antes de analizar y entender el circuito...
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2011)

Basicamente te permite conectar tanto una guitarra como un micrófono y tiene una salida balanceada, las salidas balancieadas tienen mejor rechazos a ruidos y zumbidos y utilzan los conectores canon de  tres terminales dos activos y una masa. Esto para un equipo que no tenga entradas desbalaceadas


----------



## johncaro12 (May 26, 2011)

Hola linx... Me interesa ese proyecto.
Podrias postear la pagina faltante del circuito, parece en esa pagina da mas detalles acerca del circuito que seria bueno conocer.


----------



## linx (May 28, 2011)

Haver, sobre este fotolito de una caja de inyección tengo yo algunas dudas:





1- El led superior, el lado derecho(quadrado) es el positivo ? es que si lo pongo asi, la parte cortada del led me queda en la otra banda.
2- A las 3 salidas de un XLR, puedo connectar cable normal asi delgadito, o tengo que poner otro cable más gordo ? Es que por el tiene que llegar la alimentación fantom que no és baja..
Y si alguien me quiere comprovar que el fotolito sea correcto, aquí tiene el circuito original:




PD: NO TENGO MUCHO CONOCIMIENTO DE ELECTRONICA Y ME LO HAN PASADO TODO Y AHORA NO SE SI EL FOTOLITO ES CORRECTO...


----------



## linx (May 29, 2011)

La verdad es que no he encontrado la pagina faltante, lo saque de otro post en el cual namas habian esos 2 links

La duda más importante es, del fotolito, PORQUE EL TERMINAL 1 DEL SW3 NO ESTA CONNECTADO TAMBIEN AL TERMINAL 5 DEL OPERACIONAL ?


----------



## tupolev (May 29, 2011)

Aqui está la pagina.
http://www.audiocosas.es/proyect/inyeccion/inyeccion.htm

saludos


----------



## linx (May 29, 2011)

Guardate la pagina porque he pedido al administrador si la podia desactivar momentaniamente por un asunto personal.

Y ya que estas, comprueva lo que he dicho del fotolito, porque yo lo he montado ya en la placa, y tengo esa duda del SW3.. y en el fotolito también han puesto una resistencia mal, la de encima el operacional es de 10M !


----------



## rash (May 29, 2011)

precisamente estoy terminando este montaje... en dos dias os cuento...

saludos


----------



## linx (May 29, 2011)

Te he enviado un privado rash, tengo algunas dudas sobre este proyecto que ya he expuesto aqui, y me gustaria comentar mas cosas contigo si lo estas montando. bye


----------



## johncaro12 (May 30, 2011)

La duda más importante es, del fotolito, PORQUE EL TERMINAL 1 DEL SW3 NO ESTA CONNECTADO TAMBIEN AL TERMINAL 5 DEL OPERACIONAL ?[/QUOTE]

la respuesta esta en la misma pagina que parece que sacaste eso:



> No necesita ajustes, pero he de acalrar que Sw1 y Sw3 no son Dpdt normales(on-on), sino que son de tres posiciones (on-off-on).



Si te das cuenta, el terminal 2 del SW3 es el que va conectado al operacional.




> 1- El led superior, el lado derecho(quadrado) es el positivo ? es que si lo pongo asi, la parte cortada del led me queda en la otra banda.



Si parece que el led esta al reves...



> 2- A las 3 salidas de un XLR, puedo connectar cable normal asi delgadito, o tengo que poner otro cable más gordo ? Es que por el tiene que llegar la alimentación fantom que no és baja..



EL grosor del cable esta determinado mas que nada por la corriente que circula por el, no tanto por el voltaje, como este suministra unos cuantos miliamperios, no habria problema, aunque siempre es mejor el cable grueso, aunque sea por precaucion..

Saludos


----------



## linx (May 31, 2011)

Ah, el terminal 1 del SW3 para que sirve entonces ? És el off ?


----------



## rash (May 31, 2011)

Lo que ocurre es que el esquema del conmutador de tres posiciones no coincide con el tipo de conmutador montado en el PCB, es un error en el dibujo del esquema.... pero da igual, lo que tienes que montar es un pequeño conmutador de palanca de tres posiciones on-off-on....

en el pcb el punto 2 de SW3 esta unido directamente a C4 y esa es la entrada... sería la posición central del conmutador on-off-on...  si actuamos en este conmutador tendríamos:

Comnutador on-off-on:

posición central (off) -->  entrada determinada por R10, R15.   0dB
posición lateral --> (on) entrada directa a C4 (queda anulada la red de entrada formada por R10, R15)  15 dB
posición lateral ( el otro on) --> entrada determinada por R10, R15, R16    45dB

En definitiva.- el circuito funciona, pues lo acabo de probar en una mesa de mezclas con bajo y guitarra alimentado con 48V de la alimentación phamton.

saludos


----------



## linx (Jun 3, 2011)

Podrias pasarme el fotolito que has echo servir ?


rash dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que el esquema del conmutador de tres posiciones no coincide con el tipo de conmutador montado en el PCB, es un error en el dibujo del esquema.... pero da igual, lo que tienes que montar es un pequeño conmutador de palanca de tres posiciones on-off-on....
> 
> en el pcb el punto 2 de SW3 esta unido directamente a C4 y esa es la entrada... sería la posición central del conmutador on-off-on...  si actuamos en este conmutador tendríamos:
> 
> ...


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2011)

el pcb que he utilizado es el que adjunto:







saludos


----------



## linx (Jun 3, 2011)

Que diferencia hay del tuyo al que postee yo ? Ves algun error en el mio ?


----------



## rash (Jun 3, 2011)

creo que es el mismo que tu posteaste.

saludos


----------



## linx (Jun 3, 2011)

Con que programa haces los Layout ? Yo Ultiboard, tú ?


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lo acabo de leer y me surgen dudas, si es como rash dice, ¿cómo quedaría el *esquema* entonces? ¿Y por qué dos entradas?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Muchachos si son electrónicos de raza no se entusiasmen demasiado, eso es tan solo un adaptador de entrada desbalanceada a balanceada, ni más ni menos y encima en la etrada tiene la posibildad de colocar una entrada balandeada, entonces cual es el chsite? No mejora nada y no tiene sentido meter en una entrada de 5mV una de 150mV atenuada para luebo volverla a amplificar........


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No mejora nada y no tiene sentido meter en una entrada de 5mV una de 150mV atenuada para luebo volverla a amplificar........



Disculpa... a que te refieres con eso?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

A ese echo presisamente, de estos adaptadores los hago solo por el simple echo de que creen que es algo maravilloso y nada más, listo si lo quieren creer asi que lo crean, a uno le hicimos probar uno que no tenia tal adaptador estaba camuflado y hablaba maravillas de como sonaba, y que era mejor............
Luego que termino de hablar le mostramos que no estaba tal adaptador........ que era una conección común al mixer....................... sin palabras
Pero como es una cuestión de mística listo lo hago y me gano unos pesos, total yo ya les aclare que, pero como insiten listoooooo plim! caja


----------



## Selkir (Nov 24, 2011)

Hace tiempo leí (no se donde) que para realizar las D.I. Box es recomendable utilizar resistencias de film metálico o algo así. Pues bien, he estado mirando en la página de www.Ariston.es y he visto que tienen de dos tipos: de óxido metálico y de película metálica.
Mis preguntas son: ¿Es mejor utilizar ese tipo de resistencias en lugar de las de carbón? De ser así, ¿cual debería escoger, la de óxido metálico o la de película metálica? La verdad que no se en que se diferencian.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## rash (Nov 24, 2011)

..pon las que tengas a mano (carbón) que no hay problemas...
saludos


----------



## Selkir (Nov 24, 2011)

jejej en verdad ahora mismo no tengo muchas componentes a mano, creo que los tendría que comprar prácticamente todos.
Ahora empiezo a recordar que lo que leí era que las de película metálica eran mejor para las D.I. Box porque son más inmune al reuido. No se hasta que punto esto será cierto, pero de serlo o tener algún efecto positivo no me importa gastar un poquito más en esas resistencias.


----------



## Rubenheavy (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola gente, es dificil encontrar este tipo de info sobre Cajas Directas en internete, yo he encontrado una pagina donde explicaba y exponia varios circuitos (no me acuerdo cual es, pero se las voy a buscar)... en si lo que explicaba que era mejor usar dos (2) integrados individuales (por mas que en uno tengas dos Pre) para mejorar la calidad de la señal.... y creo que usaba NE 5532...
Bueno, pero por ahora estoy pasando el PCB de lo que nos dejó nuesto amigo del foro, cundo lo termine y lo pruebe, les comentaré como me fue... saludos para todos...!


----------



## darioreyes (Sep 20, 2012)

Una consulta.. puedo cambiar los capacitores de 50uf 50v por 47uf 50v o 100uf 50v...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

Si , son de filtro , 50 es equivalente  a 47 , y 100 no es demasiado

también podrian ser de 25 o 35 V , ya que el circuito funciona con 18 o 19 Vdc


----------



## darioreyes (Sep 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , son de filtro , 50 es equivalente  a 47 , y 100 no es demasiado
> 
> también podrian ser de 25 o 35 V , ya que el circuito funciona con 18 o 19 Vdc



si , ahi recomiendan 50v... joya ahora pongo el de 47 a 50v que tengo de sobra jeje


----------

